# Jobs at CKS in Buena Vista, Colorado.



## bvwp1 (Oct 27, 2003)

Hi. CKS is taking application for an immediate position in sales, listed here.

CKS Sales Associate

Also you can also inquire about seasonal summer time positions also that will start in April and May. 

Come live and work in paddlers paradise.


----------

